# Best Pipe Lighter on a Budget



## SweetDaddy (Nov 21, 2012)

What's the best pipe lighter on a budget? Mine don't last very long... Advice?


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

The Xikar Tech can be had for $20 or so. Nice little torch lighter with a lifetime warranty.

Edit a couple posts below. Torch and pipe = not good.


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

Matches. :dunno:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

My bad, I forgot this was in the pipe side. A torch is not recommended. Zippo's are pretty fail safe.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

houncer said:


> Matches. :dunno:


++++++++++++++++++++1!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

My Zippo pipe lighter is hands down the best pipe accessory I've bought excluding pipe cleaners. It has the classic look, feel, and "snick" of a Zippo and the design makes lighting easy and foolproof. No longer will I scorch the rim of my pipes trying to get a good light! :tu


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...98748-xikar-resource-pipe-lighter-review.html

I agree with this review and the lighter can be found for less with a little research. Lifetime warranty, hard to beat.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree with the +1 on matches. They can't be beat.

However, I think the Xikar Pipeline is about as low as I would go pricewise and qualitywise. I say this, having had a terrible experience with the Nibo pipe lighter. Broke the day I got it, and so did its replacement. Crap, crap, crap!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Trilobyte said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...98748-xikar-resource-pipe-lighter-review.html
> 
> I agree with this review and the lighter can be found for less with a little research. Lifetime warranty, hard to beat.


The BIG problem with this lighter though is the little knife on it. Airport security would confiscate it in a heartbeat. IMO, spend the money on an IM Corona Old Boy. Best damned lighter I've ever had. It ain't a budget lighter though.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

MontyTheMooch said:


> The BIG problem with this lighter though is the little knife on it. Airport security would confiscate it in a heartbeat. IMO, spend the money on an IM Corona Old Boy. Best damned lighter I've ever had. It ain't a budget lighter though.


They'll confiscate any lighter...


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> They'll confiscate any lighter...


My IM Corona soft flame sails through every time.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

MontyTheMooch said:


> My IM Corona soft flame sails through every time.


Really? Well it has been a while since I flew commercial... My last few flights were on flat grey jobs that started with "C" and ended with a number... :lol:


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

I gotta agree about the IM Corona. The way I see it is that if I use it for 25 years (doable from what I've heard) it runs about $4.00/year. Less than a pair of Bics but the initial outlay is a little steep.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> My Zippo pipe lighter is hands down the best pipe accessory I've bought excluding pipe cleaners. It has the classic look, feel, and "snick" of a Zippo and the design makes lighting easy and foolproof. No longer will I scorch the rim of my pipes trying to get a good light! :tu


Josh is wise. First, because he's a squid. 

Seriously, I really like my zippo. Cheap and easy to maintain, and I no longer scorch my pipe rims.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> First, because he's a squid.


Suck-up


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

bic


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I watch old movies - it's always stick matches - the big ones - like the old Diamond brand, you can still get them at grocery stores.

as for flying with lighters - 
PER CURRENT TSA:
Common Lighters - Lighters without fuel are permitted in checked baggage. Lighters with fuel are prohibited in checked baggage, unless they adhere to the Department of Transportation (DOT) exemption, which allows up to two fueled lighters if properly enclosed in a DOT approved case. If you are uncertain as to whether your lighter is prohibited, please leave it at home. OK X
Torch Lighters - Torch lighters create a thin, needle-like flame that is hotter (reaching 2,500 degrees Fahrenheit) and more intense than those from common lighters. Torch lighters are often used for pipes and cigars, and maintain a consistent stream of air-propelled fire regardless of the angle at which it is held. Torch lighters continue to be banned. X X
Strike-anywhere Matches - One book of safety (non-strike anywhere) matches are permitted as carry-on items, but all matches are prohibited in checked baggage.

*In other words - you cannot carry on any lighter - but you CAN carry on a book of matches to light your shoes or underwear on fire!*

THESE CANNOT BE CARRIED ON OR IN CHECKED BAGGAGE:
Blasting Caps X X
Dynamite X X
Fireworks X X
Flares (in any form) X X
Hand Grenades X X
Plastic Explosives X X
Realistic Replicas of Explosives X X

REPEAT - ABSOLUTELY NO HAND GRENADES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!P


----------



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

Matches..If you are out of 'em,a Zippo pipe lighter!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Zippo all the way here... And as backup a cheapie Bic if I run out of fluid on the go.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

[OT] Loki said:


> bic


Yup. I have an Old Boy, but when it comes to budget (in other words, what I'll leave the house with), Bic is the one.


----------



## Brotherbadger (Nov 14, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> My Zippo pipe lighter is hands down the best pipe accessory I've bought excluding pipe cleaners. It has the classic look, feel, and "snick" of a Zippo and the design makes lighting easy and foolproof. No longer will I scorch the rim of my pipes trying to get a good light! :tu


Yup, i love my zippo. A little advice for those who can't find the pipe version, simply send in ANY zippo to the repair service, with a note saying you want a pipe insert. They will give your zippo a tune up(check the hinge, wick, flint, ect), and send it back with BOTH your regular insert, and the pipe insert 100% FREE. It will probably take a few weeks, but it's a free pipe insert.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

If i can stop being cigars for a second I would buy this.My old lounge had them laying around and i always wanted to get one.

https://www.cigarextras.com/product...ighter-with-Pipe-Tools-500706/Lighters-Vector


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Bentley Pipe Lighter With Tamper - pro0bent

Bentley Prometheus... You can get them cheaper than that... Refillable, replaceable flint, cheap... If you lose it, no big... Buy a few and most of the parts are exchangeable.


----------



## jgreyber52 (Dec 3, 2012)

Are there any types of matches or lighters to stay away from that could negatively impact the tobacco? I have heard of this but am slightly skeptic, possibly because I may not be able to recognize the affect.


----------



## Baron_Null (Jul 25, 2012)

jgreyber52 said:


> Are there any types of matches or lighters to stay away from that could negatively impact the tobacco? I have heard of this but am slightly skeptic, possibly because I may not be able to recognize the affect.


Torch lighters are to be avoided, as they scorch the tobacco far beyond what is needed, and also burns the snot out of the pipe if you're not extremely careful.

Some say zippos leave an aftertaste, but, as you can see, for many this is not an issue.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I swear I keep putting this in these type of threads but no one ever looks at this lighter. IMO, it is the best pipe lighter out there. NIMROD. Can only be purchased from eBay (eeee baaaay). I love it because you don't have to tilt the lighter to force the flame to go into the pipe. And they can be purchased from under $30.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Hambone1 said:


> I swear I keep putting this in these type of threads but no one ever looks at this lighter. IMO, it is the best pipe lighter out there. NIMROD. Can only be purchased from eBay (eeee baaaay). I love it because you don't have to tilt the lighter to force the flame to go into the pipe. And they can be purchased from under $30.


The Nimrod is a sweet lighter. I plan on getting one eventually, butt my Zippo works great!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hambone1 said:


> I swear I keep putting this in these type of threads but no one ever looks at this lighter. IMO, it is the best pipe lighter out there. NIMROD. Can only be purchased from eBay (eeee baaaay). I love it because you don't have to tilt the lighter to force the flame to go into the pipe. And they can be purchased from under $30.


I had one circa 1978ish. Wish it would reappear in some of the old boxes I'm going through. That was a great little lighter.


----------



## jgreyber52 (Dec 3, 2012)

Baron_Null said:


> Torch lighters are to be avoided, as they scorch the tobacco far beyond what is needed, and also burns the snot out of the pipe if you're not extremely careful.
> 
> Some say zippos leave an aftertaste, but, as you can see, for many this is not an issue.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mcgreggor57 said:


> I had one circa 1978ish. Wish it would reappear in some of the old boxes I'm going through. That was a great little lighter.












There is supposed to be a Japanese company that made knock offs of these i remember reading about it 5 or so years back.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry guys i just found it appears to have been discontinued!

Welcome To PremierPipes.Com Where You Will Find The Right Pipe For You


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Damn your right there's a whole bunch just click the links takes you to Flea bay!

http://www.overmatching.com/pdf/Nimrod.pdf


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Boy i have really become obsessive with this i found one!

http://www.bigsmokes.com/sportsman-pipe-lighter-p-4750.html


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

The ones with the Compass on it is from a Japanese company that purchased the patent. IMO it is cheaper quality than the original ones made in the 50s. I would suggest getting one of them (originals) from eBay. I have 2, one is the Sportsman and the other is the Executive. The Executive is gold with an alligator material instead of the threads. I can post pictures or each after I get home if you’d like. It is truely a wonderful lighter and I get alot of inquiries when I go to the Cigar bars with it. People seem to love them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Would love to see pics thanks!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hambone1 said:


> I swear I keep putting this in these type of threads but no one ever looks at this lighter. IMO, it is the best pipe lighter out there. NIMROD. Can only be purchased from eBay (eeee baaaay). I love it because you don't have to tilt the lighter to force the flame to go into the pipe. *And they can be purchased from under $30.*


They sometimes go for a lot more. You just need to be a bit patient. I got one (absolutely mint) year and a half ago for £10.25 delivered. About $15 or so.

These are good, but the real prize (IMHO) is the Beattie Jet Lighter. It's a mini petrol blowtorch!

Google Image Result for http://www.apassionforpipes.com/storage/Beattie%20Jet%20Lighter%20Ignited.jpg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1302032634561

I got one a few months back for about the same money. Again, you need to be patient; they can go for big money. The flame is soft enough not to be a worry lighting a pipe, the fuel is burnt completely so no odd tastes, and...

IT IS SOOOOO COOL!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Hambone1 said:


> View attachment 41938
> 
> View attachment 41939
> 
> View attachment 41940





Hambone1 said:


> View attachment 41941


Thanks bro!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I scored a lovingly used (minor nicks and dings) Nimrod, sans box, yesterday, on the bay, for $17 shipped. It really doesn't bother me that it's seen some use since it will see a lot more after I get it and that means I don't have to worry about scratching a vintage lighter. 

The deals are out there to be had, gentlemen, you just have to look carefully.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of a classic Zippo with a pipe chimney insert. I've had a couple and I don't forsee ever switching.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hambone1 said:


> I swear I keep putting this in these type of threads but no one ever looks at this lighter. IMO, it is the best pipe lighter out there. NIMROD. Can only be purchased from eBay (eeee baaaay). I love it because you don't have to tilt the lighter to force the flame to go into the pipe. And they can be purchased from under $30.


These are cool, paractical lighters and don't need to be expensive. I got my near mint standard model in the UK for about $15 or so delivered. You do need to be patient as they go for a LOT more at times and this flurry of interest could ramp things up. Don't want to be bidding against other posters here.

I still contend that the Beattie Jet Lighter is the coolest lighter on the planet...


----------



## Pipelighters (Oct 21, 2012)

I have a IMCO G77R ($15) it's plastic, but works great. I use my Zippo with the pipelighter insert and it is very consistent. But, I just ordered the Chinese Yibao (pronounced E-Bough) which is an Old Boy Style pipe lighter off of E-Bay for $8 (including shipping).









We'll see how that one works.

Has anyone else bought & used the Yibao?

PL.


----------



## WallyBSez (Jan 16, 2013)

I just ordered the Zippo Pipe Lighter (black). Got it for $14 online (including shipping). The fuel costs me $5.

Been using it this past weekend. Works like a charm. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## durbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Hard to go wrong with wooden matches ~$0


----------



## Brewcityjedi (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm with the other zippo users, it always works, and I get no flavor from the fuel. Zippo man till I die!


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Zippo man here too!!! Works great Nick

Glad ya joined.


----------



## Kilrane (Mar 11, 2013)

I just ordered a Zippo, since they're so cheap. Seems to be favored in this thread and on the reviews I've read. Hopefully I receive it around the same time I get my pipe in the mail.


----------



## sychodelix (Mar 20, 2013)

I've been using an Imco Pipe lighter, and it has a perfect soft butane flame that lights every time. The outside case is plastic, but its still very sturdy and reliable. It's Austrian made, just like Bentley is.


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2011)

Some people do use torch lighters for pipes, if you look up the Frank packing method he advocates using a torch but following a special procedure to not damage the pipe.


----------



## mercop (Jun 11, 2013)

Bics seem to work the best for me. I may try to use my torch as shown though. Thanks- George


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

mercop said:


> Bics seem to work the best for me. I may try to use my torch as shown though. Thanks- George


OK...

That is a very odd clip. The "Frank" packing method is being advocated, which is (to my mind) something that really only has great merit in competitive pipe smoking, where the longest smoke possible from a single light is needed, but the smoker also seems to smoke in a way that requires constant relights. I'm sure it works for him and perhaps others, but seems a lot of effort. I'm far too lazy. I'd be much happier with your Bic. Safer for your pipe too.


----------



## mercop (Jun 11, 2013)

steinr1 said:


> OK...
> 
> That is a very odd clip. The "Frank" packing method is being advocated, which is (to my mind) something that really only has great merit in competitive pipe smoking, where the longest smoke possible from a single light is needed, but the smoker also seems to smoke in a way that requires constant relights. I'm sure it works for him and perhaps others, but seems a lot of effort. I'm far too lazy. I'd be much happier with your Bic. Safer for your pipe too.


I know, it just seem so...well...classless


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

mercop said:


> I know, it just seem so...well...classless


I realised after posting that this was the famous Herr Frank presenting his own method. The Frank method seems to be fine and one that many do use, but it's just so prescriptive. I've tried it a few times - people spoke of it as revolutionary. I thought it tended to overstuff the pipe and lead to problems keeping the pipe alight. It may well be great for competition smoking, but that's now gone, at least in the UK. No smoking indoors in public spaces. Kind of puts an end to smoking competitions. For "ordinary" pipe smoking (and I've always found anything else a bit weird) we all find our own way to use a pipe eventually. All are equally good if they work for you. (Nope. That's wrong. MY METHOD is clearly the best :lol


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Using the Frank Method is what allowed me to have some success in the initial phase of my pipe smoking. I'd started smoking a pipe 3 or 4 times before finding the Frank Method and each time put the pipe away after a couple weeks because I was getting really crappy results. The torch is unique, I've not seen anyone else advocating using a torch to light a pipe, even though I certainly tried during one of those failed attempts. I still have the Grabow with the burned rim, that was my first pipe.


----------



## bretted432 (Jul 4, 2013)

The best pipe lighter on the market is a box of matches  Works like a charm!


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

bretted432 said:


> The best pipe lighter on the market is a box of matches  Works like a charm!


Oooooh. The Aspergers part of me now wants to calculate the relative cost of matches versus a Bic lighter. I'll need all the basic data - much research to be done.

Leave it with me...


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

steinr1 said:


> Oooooh. The Aspergers part of me now wants to calculate the relative cost of matches versus a Bic lighter. I'll need all the basic data - much research to be done.
> 
> Leave it with me...


I don't know how it works in England, but here in the States you can get a free box/book of matches just about anywhere by simply asking.


----------



## Gladiator4 (Jul 20, 2013)

You can even get a box of 500 stick matches for a dollar or two.

As Mark said too, free matches at any bar really, hard to beat that.


----------



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

Zippo pipe lighter. Use the black can of fuel. No taste for me. Since SWMBO only permits smoking outside I need windproof and zippo works.


----------



## Apocalypse Cleric (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah, matches are definitely cheap. I use matches from time to time, other than that, you can pick up a pack of 6 normal flame lighters for $1.99 where i'm at. And the smoke chops offer free books of matches.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Zippo. It's the only lighter you ever have to buy. If your budget is tight, get one off EBay. Zippo will still repair it for just the shipping charges...forever. I got my Marine Corps Zippo back in the late 60s, when I got out of boot camp. Zippo has repaired it three times for me over the years, and never charged me, even when they put in a pipe insert. Zippos last several lifetimes. My Brother-In Law served in WW-II, and he still uses his Zippo he got in 1943 with his ships name on it (CV-11 USS Intrepid).


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

The difference between Zippos and all the other lighters is that all the rest are just lighters. Zippos are keepsakes.


----------

